# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن > منتدى الجزائر >  تواريخ ميلاد لاعبي المنتخب الوطني

## منيرة الظلام

*مجيد بوقرة ..الماجيك*
*02 أكتوبر 1982*
إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي.
*زياني كريم*
*17 أوت 1982*


*رفيق صايفي*
*07 فيفري 1975*


*عنتر يحي*
*21 مارس 1982*


*رفيق حليش*
*02 سبتمبر 1986* 
*إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي.* 
*شاوشي فوزي*
*05 ديسمبر 1984*إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي.


*لوناس قواوي*
*28 سبتمبر 1977* 


*عبد القادر غزال*
*05 ديسمبر 1984*


*رفيق جبور*
*08 مارس 1984*إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي.


*مراد مغني*
*16 افريل 1984*إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي.


*نذير بلحاج*
*18 جوان 1982*


*سمير زاوي*
*03 جوان 1976*إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي. 


*عبد القادر العيفاوي*
*09 جويلية 1981*


*يزيد منصوري*
*18 جانفي 1978*


*ياسين بزاز*
*19 جويلية 1981*


*كمال غيلاس*
*09 مارس 1984*[IMG]http://www.hullcityafc.net/****Images/b1/4e/0,,10338~6901425,00.jpg[/IMG]

*عامر بوعزة*
*22 فيفري 1985* 
 

*حسان يبده*
*17 ماي 1984*
إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي. هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 699x571 الابعاد 31KB. 




.


 









*عبد القادر العيفاوي*

*09 جويلية 1981*







*وهدا عبد القادر العيفاوي*

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]معدل اعمار جيد 

[/align]

----------


## دليلة

الله يحفظ لنا شبابنا 

يسلمو منيرة على الموضوع بس ماقلتي لنا ادا متزوجين او لا :Icon32:  :Icon32:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> الله يحفظ لنا شبابنا 
> 
> يسلمو منيرة على الموضوع بس ماقلتي لنا ادا متزوجين او لا


 

شو  :SnipeR (88):  :SnipeR (88):  :SnipeR (88):  :SnipeR (88):  :SnipeR (88):  :SnipeR (88):  مالك

----------


## منيرة الظلام

> الله يحفظ لنا شبابنا 
> 
> يسلمو منيرة على الموضوع بس ماقلتي لنا ادا متزوجين او لا


تقريبا كلهم

----------


## شمعة الظلام

كتير متشكرة

----------


## محمد العزام

الله يخليهم ويحفظهم

----------


## anoucha

*هو 2 سبتمبر وانا 24 كتييير حلو بس ليكون متزوج ؟
*

----------


## منيرة الظلام

اطمني هو متزوج

----------


## anoucha

> اطمني هو متزوج


راكي سير بلي متزوج

----------


## دليلة

> راكي سير بلي متزوج



معليش ربي حلل ربعة

----------


## anoucha

> معليش ربي حلل ربعة


ايه ربعة مي انا وين نصيبو

----------


## دليلة

> ايه ربعة مي انا وين نصيبو


الحقيه لانغولا  :Icon32:

----------


## anoucha

> الحقيه لانغولا


ياو قلك عندهم الحمى الصفرا

----------


## دليلة

> ياو قلك عندهم الحمى الصفرا



معليش هو تاني يستحق  :Icon32:  :Icon32:

----------


## anoucha

> معليش هو تاني يستحق


هههههههههههههههههه

----------

